# A poem I wrote



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I've never put any of my writing publicly online, but, I figure(and hope) the good people of hauntforum would *never* misuse my work or use it without my permission. I've never written a poem before, Only fiction stories, but Halloween is a great inspiration. What do you think?

Brave men be not a fool for Phantoms and Ghouls awaken tonight.
Here, where Witches cast their spells 
and the black cat dwells.
Lies a graveyard, foul, 
with Goblins who prowl.
Finding their victim quite sweet, 
his name was Pete.
A suggestion of care, mortals, beware, for tonight is All Hallow E'en.
Take heed of the sign
which states "End of the line"
Or be forever ensnared,
there, in the Vampires lair.
You might be alright, 
if he doesn't bite, 
but he'll win the fight.
Banshees shout "Get out!" while Ghosts cry "Why?"
Witches brew a pitch black stew,
give it try, you'll awake in July.
As the Werewolf howls 
and the Black Dog growls
the moon begins to bow.
Hooting owls say goodnight as they take flight. 
Creatures of the night, Set their tombs aright, settling in till their next fright.
With the rising sun, 
the night is done.
That is until the leaves turn gold 
and the weather cold,
For in one years time the goblins dine, 
and you'll be next in line


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can just hear this being read aloud by Vincent Price or Boris Karloff with appropriate moody music. You should do a recording of it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job, I like that.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great job.
That would make a great track for a haunt.


----------

